# Mouthing and whining



## toodlesg (Dec 23, 2016)

hi, new toy poodle owner here and have 2 questions regarding mouthing and whining. My toy poodle is 11 week old and I am putting him through cage training/confinement. But every time he goes in, he keeps whining and howling for more than 10 mins. I have tried to say no firmly; ignoring him but there seem to be no improvement. maybe he is still young but my more pertinent question is will be still be like his when he gets older?

The next issue is his mouthing. he can bite quite forceful when I try to train him. even after I say no, he continues biting/mouthing. I also tried the yelping method. Anyone here have similar experience but it got better when he/she got older? I am just afraid that if he doesn't stop, when he gets older he will start biting on people who wish to pat him.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Give him a stuffed kong or chew for him to chew on when you pt him in the crate to give him something to occupy him. It will help him to relax and once he's done eating/chewing he'll likely be relaxed enough to not start howling. Also do crate games to create positive association with the crate. and NEVER let him out when crying unless you totally think he must need to go potty and then no talk no play take him out on leash, let him pee then right back to the crate. Just wait it out otherwise. Once he stops you can let him out again.
Yes, mouthing will get better. If you read my '52 weeks' thread I have a post somewhere WEEKS after I got him that says 'I could pet him today without him trying to eat me!'
Though I allow him to mouth me now (and you can choose to allow it or not) he's very gentle and soft. If you don't want this just never play with him with your hands. always a toy. Don't acknowledge the biting, except you could yelp while you step over a baby gate so he learns that the fun ends when he nips.


----------



## toodlesg (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks so much for the sharing. He does have chews and toys in his cage but it doesn't seem to help much. when we go out of sight his whining and howling continues. but yes, I did not let him out even when he is whining/howling. just wondering if he will stop as time goes. I tried to put his toy and treats in his cage but once he gets the treat in his mouth he would turn around and try to come out of the cage. 

Glad to know the mouthing and biting would subside as he age. I would definitely continue correcting him, hopefully able to see improvement real soon.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The biting and mouthing only subside with training. It is a puppy play behavior. He would behave like this with his siblings. In a breeders home where puppies are well socialized with humans they learn that humans don't play this way. You will have to teach him this lesson. If you search this site you will find lots about "land sharks" and puppy mouthing/biting. It is a very common problem that passes with time and training.
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it is important to understand that it is through biting and mouthing that puppies learn to inhibit their bite - a really important lesson that needs to be learned young. I found the yelp, followed by ignoring the pup while muttering about horrible puppies with sharp teeth, worked eventually for mine. A few seconds to let the lesson that biting too hard ends the game sink in, and then back to playing. Pups' have short memories, so the lesson needs to be repeated for what feels like forever, but gradually they do learn to moderate their bite, and remember for the rest of their lives. A tug or other toy is still useful to redirect the OTT energy and biting, of course - I remember Poppy as a pup creeping on her tummy across my bed doing a shark impression, eyes gleaming and teeth snapping, definitely bent on mischief!

The free training ebooks on Dog Star Daily give a good explanation of teaching bite inhibition, and other puppy skills.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everything you have described is perfectly normal puppy behavior and the advice you've been given is great too. I particularly second the recommendation of the Ian Dunbar/Dog Star Daily materials. One other thing that fjm touched on that I also would reemphasize is that teaching a puppy/dog to accept your hands in and around their mouth can be really important. I can put my hands in my dogs' mouths to give them pills, take away forbidden objects that are about to be swallowed and to do dental and general oral health exams. We didn't teach them no mouths on hands, just no pressure from teeth on hands.


----------

